# Photos from a Rainy Day



## Rebbetzin (Dec 15, 2011)

Yesterday it was a record breaking rain day! We got 2 inches! For us, here in the Desert that is a lot! 

Here is my view from the goat pen. You can't even see the mountains!







Shortnin' was happy to see me. 






I think goats don't like the rain much. They were all huddled in the birthing pen where they are out of the rain.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 15, 2011)

Love the pictures. My goats hate the rain. They yell at me when it rains. Silly babies.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Cute !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> Love the pictures. My goats hate the rain. They yell at me when it rains. Silly babies.


----------

